# How accurate is the built in MES meat probe?



## mikedom (Jul 29, 2010)

Just bought a new 40" MES and was wondering how accurate the meat probe is inside it?  I see every  using a seperate unit like the maverick or taylor units.  Just wondering if its worth using or not.  Maybe I'll find out when I get my Maverick unit.  Thanks!!


----------



## txmike (Jul 29, 2010)

I tested mine with a Taylor insta-read digital and the MES with a pot of hot water. It was with-in 1 degree. Later I tested the meatand the MES was about 8 degrees lower. However, I did do it real fast so I could close the door.

I'm going to get the Maverick ET-7 because I want to be able track more than 1 meat at a time. I will test the MES probe while I'm at it.


----------



## mikedom (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info Mike.  I will test mine also...


----------



## mama's smoke (Jul 30, 2010)

It depends how loaded I have the MES.  The amount of liquid in the water pan can also make a difference.  I use a Maverick ET-73 with the dual probe.


----------



## dale5351 (Jul 30, 2010)

My MES30 (4yr old) did not even come with a meat probe -- only the temp guage for the inside of the box.  I use a meat probe such as has been pictured here and just set the read out box on top of the MES box, run the wire in through the door seal.


----------



## mama's smoke (Jul 30, 2010)

My misunderstanding.  Sadly, mine is also an older model and does not have the "meat probe" I've seen on newer models.  I would still rely on my trusty Maverick ET-73.


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2010)

My probe seems to vary up to 25 degrees at lower temps but at over 150 it's w/in a degree or two of both of my remote units.


----------



## mikedom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I ordered the maverick ET-73.  This should solve any temp questions.


----------



## txmike (Aug 16, 2010)

I compared my ET-7 to the MES Temp probe; below 100°F it was within 4°F, 100°F to 130°F it was within 1°F and above 130° it ws dead on.

To bad the remote quit registering after 4 hours of use. I hope I get my ET-7 fixed real quick.

Mike


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2010)

Using mine for the first time along with my polder. The MES probe is 20 degrees higher than the polder. I've used the polder several times and trust it. I'll do the water test after all is said and done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

I just got the new MES 40, and I put my Maverick ET 73 meat probe about an inch away from the MES meat probe, when I seasoned it. They were neck & neck all the way up to over 300˚, and neck & neck all the way back down. I will still check them every now and then anyway.

Bear


----------



## texacajun (Nov 7, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> My MES30 (4yr old) did not even come with a meat probe -- only the temp guage for the inside of the box.  I use a meat probe such as has been pictured here and just set the read out box on top of the MES box, run the wire in through the door seal.


I was trying to find out what model numbers came with the meat probe and which ones didn't.  So I can update the model number list to show this option.

Dale I know you have model #20070106

Mama's Smoke you said your MES dose not have the meat probe do you have you model number?

By the way here is a picture of what the meat probe looks like stored in its holder on the left lower side of the MES 40''







[*]


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been so long since my probe has been in that little clip that i'd forgotten what it was for . LOL


----------



## mikedom (Nov 8, 2010)

After posting this awhile back I also did the boiling water test.  the MES probe was within 1 degree of my ET-7 probes.  When there in the smoker they are within a couple degrees of one another.


----------



## yrrndsmoker (Nov 8, 2010)

I had 3 temp probes going yesterday in my MES 40" and they were all +-1 degree.  I'm happy!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 8, 2010)

Just because the Maverick ET73 has a good reputation, doesnt mean they are all very accurate.  Mine is about 20 degrees off of accurate at 212 and doesnt hold a signal from about 25' away worth a squat.  Just be wary and be sure the check the accuracy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> Just because the Maverick ET73 has a good reputation, doesnt mean they are all very accurate.  Mine is about 20 degrees off of accurate at 212 and doesnt hold a signal from about 25' away worth a squat.  Just be wary and be sure the check the accuracy.


How long do you have it?

I would call them--Their Customer Service is Awesome!

Did you try switching probes (R to L & L to R) to see if it is the probe/cable, or if it is the ET 73 itself?

They would probably send you a new probe. 

If that didn't work, maybe a new Maverick.

Bear


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 8, 2010)

Bear...doesnt matter which slot it is put into or which probe i am using...just havent had time to call them.  it is only about 2 months old.  the bad signal part has to be with the receiver or transmitter.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

So both sides (probes) are 20˚ off.

OK, I'm betting they take good care of you when you call.

That 25' shouldn't be either, unless there is a lot of steel or such between you & it.

Three Great customer services:

Todd --- A-MAZE-N-SMOKER

Darryl --- Masterbuilt

Maverick --- So far, I guess anybody that answers.

Bear


----------

